# Helix x550 (Maduro) Cigar Review - Mild



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mild, hardly any complexity, good burn, draw was a little tight...ok overall

Read the full review here: Helix x550 (Maduro) Cigar Review - Mild


----------

